# Looking for rural land in PA



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

We are looking for 10 or 20 acres of land in PA that is private, If anyone hears of any that seems to be a good deal please post it! Thanks!


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Where in PA. are you looking for, what area?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

We are pretty open about that, we have lived in Bradford county before and that was a little too chilly. 

We would prefer more southern than Bradford, it would probably depend on the land and price. There would have to be a hospital within 30-45 miles. At first we would like to slowly improve the land as needed and possible put a small trailer until we could make the transition.

I am looking on Land and Farm and United Country-not much there. If you know of any better places to look let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## PA_MIKE (Mar 25, 2007)

PM me. I have 18+ acres, well, septic, and all utilities ran. The house site would be 1800' from the road and very private. it is located in Northern Venango County.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been looking for cheap land in PA recently, as well. I currently live in Southern Chester County but I was looking in the North Central area. 

this website has a lot in that area http://www.endlessmtrealestate.com/

I don't know if that would be bad because it is so far north. You could also go onto realtor.com and search for land around williamsport,pa. That is in Lycoming county, a little further south. Or if being north is something you could deal with you could find the larger cities in those counties and search those on realtor.com. Cities like wellsboro, millerton, mansfield, etc.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I think all of the good deals are gone. My dad lived in Austin (near Couldersport) and the prices had gotten crazy. I looked for 3 years and couldn't find a thing we could afford. I was only wanting a vacation place so we ended up with a trailer on a permanant "camp" site. 

I liked using trailsendrealty dot com for that area.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I think it is getting harder to find the good deals than it was a few year ago. There are still some around though. You probably would not want to be in this area though as we are in major lake affect snow country! There is a fixer-upper farm not too many miles from me that has 15 acres. I think they are asking 90K. Not sure of the condition of the house but there is a barn also. At least some of the land is open and its well off the road with no close neighbors. If you would like more info let me know and I'll look into it.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

There's an Amish farm for sale just outside of Austin with 47acres but I have no idea what they are asking. There's a 40 acre site near Westfield for $139,900. 50 acres near Middlebury Center asking 159,000. There's a mobile home on 15acres surrounded by state game lands near Wellsborro asking 89,900 includes septic and well. All farther north than your looking but this is where I am so this is the only place I see. At least it gives a little idea of price. My inclination would be to talk to the Amish they don't advertise but tend to live off the beaten path and are generally very fair to deal with.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I never realized Amish sold their farms. I figure they just bought because once they sell, someone could subdivide that land for a development and that would make less farm land for them as a community. 

Can any of you that live in the PA wilds area list any of the pros and cons? I know it's very rural and someone mentioned lake effect snow but is there something maybe someone who doesn't live there wouldn't know about until they did? That's kind of vague but hopefully someone understands.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd say the more you go north of Route 80 is where you'll find cheaper land, and also the coldest temp. and most snowfall. Spring in these areas comes later and winter comes earlier. I have a camp in the NW part of the state, about 50 miles SE of Erie. Last year when buck season started (end of Nov.) I couldn't even get to it with 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground and still snowing. The neighbor said they had over 3 feet by Christmas. This area is in the snow belt because the Lake Erie effect. I also used to have a camp in western Potter county and they also got clobbered with snow and cold in the winter. The biggest realtor in Potter is www.trailsendrealty.com, others are www.godscountryrealestateinc.com and www.fourseasonsre.com. Realtors in McKean county are; www.billake.net and www.rockinghorserealty.com. One site that covers alot of realtors in NW PA. is www.reforsale.org, just select Penna. , check the Clarion, Venango and Forest counties. www.hhlook.com is the largest realtor


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say the land is cheap. I agree with the other posters that over the last couple years it has gone up a lot. Also, be aware that certain counties are becoming more restrictive with their zoning. You should also take in to consideration the school district (property taxes). PA loves to spend money on "education" and reassessments can be a killer. 

Last Winter was the worst one I have seen in 5 years (how long I have been in this area) and by the way this Spring and Summer have gone, this upcoming Winter is going to be even tougher.

The PA Wilds is a great area (I love it) but it isn't for everyone.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

The lake effect snow effects Potter Co far more then Tioga Co. I live near the line and some how the snow always seems to stay on the Potter side of the line. The 10 miles makes a big difference.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Beaver, Washington, Greene counties aren't too expensive and still have large areas of rural land.


----------

